# Retriever Pic



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought would share this pic of my dog it turned out neat.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I got one last good training session in on mine at bear lake this weekend before her first time next week.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

this was taken several years ago at Ogden bay on a fancy razor phone. It turned out really well.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Those are great


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow awesome pics got to love are retrievers with out them it would be down right tuff.


----------

